# Blemished Ammo? Would You Buy?



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Shopping for 9mm ammo this morning for laughs. None available but this time I noticed the cheapest unavailable ammo was called "blemished." That could mean a lot of things. I'll call & ask them. Of course they're not going to tell me to expect case ruptures but just wondering if anyone here has shot "blemished" ammo with no problems. If so I'll be ready to jump on it if ever becomes available someday.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Myself, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Would they sell it, if there was the potential of a liability issue?


----------



## sniper fire (Dec 20, 2020)

I think it depends on who's selling as to how comfortable I'd be. As was mentioned by Slowalkintexan, there's liability involved in any event by the seller and manufacturer. 

I've recently bought blemished 9mm from Sig, it's actually hard to tell they're blemished.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Shopping for 9mm ammo this morning for laughs. None available but this time I noticed the cheapest unavailable ammo was called "blemished." That could mean a lot of things. I'll call & ask them. Of course they're not going to tell me to expect case ruptures but just wondering if anyone here has shot "blemished" ammo with no problems. If so I'll be ready to jump on it if ever becomes available someday.


If the price is right, go for it


----------



## sniper fire (Dec 20, 2020)

I snapped a couple of pics of what I purchased recently from Sig. It shoots fine, what you see as far as a blemish is there's a slight mark or two around the hollow point of the V-Crown ammo.

These are their standard 9mm, 124gr, V-Crown, just the blemish I mentioned.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

sniper fire said:


> I snapped a couple of pics of what I purchased recently from Sig. It shoots fine, what you see as far as a blemish is there's a slight mark or two around the hollow point of the V-Crown ammo.
> 
> These are their standard 9mm, 124gr, V-Crown, just the blemish I mentioned.
> 
> ...


That's a different story. As the original post stated: "That could mean a lot of things." Judging by those pictures I can't tell where the blemish is?


----------



## sniper fire (Dec 20, 2020)

You have to look hard for it. Sig just won't sell it as 100%,


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

the term or phrase, "blemish" usually means a discoloration, or missing color, or a misprint.

as an example, long before i got into trucking, i turned wrenches and was a manager of a garage. we had a tire store that sold "blemished" tires, when they got them in stock.. all that it was, was maybe the whitewall, did not go all the way around the sidewall, and maybe had a faded spot.

or the raised white letter performance tires, were not all white in color.

or the name of the tire on the sidewall was maybe not fully showing...

other than those few "blemishes" i bought them and sold them to any of my customers that ate up the discounted priced tires. we just simply reversed tires to the inside of the car, and this would not show the blemishes. simple.....customers very happy for the huge discounted tires. 

so a blemish can be something like that, maybe the brass casing was formed, but the brass coloring is spotty, or maybe the copper on the bullet os spotty.

i'd buy them, especially of only for target practice, and not worry about it.


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

here is yet another fact..

Factory *blemished ammo* is *ammo* that has a cosmetic imperfection that makes it less perfect than our usual stuff. It may have tarnish on the casing, or a small divot or the projectile may be tarnished or scratched. None of these cosmetic flaws will cause functionality problems in the way the *ammunition* performs.

https://www.defenderammunition.com/... ammo is ammo,the way the ammunition performs.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

If it becomes available I'll get a box, look it over & give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

sniper fire said:


> I snapped a couple of pics of what I purchased recently from Sig. It shoots fine, what you see as far as a blemish is there's a slight mark or two around the hollow point of the V-Crown ammo.
> 
> These are their standard 9mm, 124gr, V-Crown, just the blemish I mentioned.
> 
> ...


Wow, those aren't target loads, get more if the price is right. 
What's the price ? , lol.


----------



## sniper fire (Dec 20, 2020)

pic said:


> Wow, those aren't target loads, get more if the price is right.
> What's the price ? , lol.


Well, during normal times. the price is $18.95 a box, non-blemished. Then when the prices went crazy, and good ammo became scarce, Sig put these together and was selling them for $17.95 a box. Not a huge savings, but it was available. I have a good supply of FMJ to plink with. But have been also buying good defense ammo whenever I see it. I think there will be a strain on the supply chain for another year.

They've got brass case HP for about a $1.00 a round in stock.

https://www.sigsauer.com/ammunition/defensive.html?caliber=1903


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

sniper fire said:


> Well, during normal times. the price is $18.95 a box, non-blemished. Then when the prices went crazy, and good ammo became scarce, Sig put these together and was selling them for $17.95 a box. Not a huge savings, but it was available. I have a good supply of FMJ to plink with. But have been also buying good defense ammo whenever I see it. I think there will be a strain on the supply chain for another year.
> 
> They've got brass case HP for about a $1.00 a round in stock.
> 
> https://www.sigsauer.com/ammunition/defensive.html?caliber=1903


Thank you


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Budlight_909 said:


> the term or phrase, "blemish" usually means a discoloration, or missing color, or a misprint.
> 
> as an example, long before i got into trucking, i turned wrenches and was a manager of a garage. we had a tire store that sold "blemished" tires, when they got them in stock.. all that it was, was maybe the whitewall, did not go all the way around the sidewall, and maybe had a faded spot.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I remember blemished tires or "blems" as we used to call them. They were perfectly good safe tires except for cosmetic issues.

But I'll have to admit that this is the first time I've heard of blemished ammo and I've been into guns for a long time. I've never even seen the stuff for sale. I think that I could live with minor dings or scratches but as far as tarnished casings go. I'd be somewhat skeptical as to how that ammo was stored.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> Oh yeah I remember blemished tires or "blems" as we used to call them. They were perfectly good safe tires except for cosmetic issues.
> 
> But I'll have to admit that this is the first time I've heard of blemished ammo and I've been into guns for a long time. I've never even seen the stuff for sale. I think that I could live with minor dings or scratches but as far as tarnished casings go. I'd be somewhat skeptical as to how that ammo was stored.


I've never heard of blemish ammo either, you're not alone here. Lol
What caught my eye , was the beautiful blemish labeled box. Lol


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> I've never heard of blemish ammo either, you're not alone here. Lol
> What caught my eye , was the beautiful blemish labeled box. Lol


Sometimes when you think that you've seen everything with regards to guns and ammo. Someone comes along and proves you wrong. Ain't life a bitch?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> Sometimes when you think that you've seen everything with regards to guns and ammo. Someone comes along and proves you wrong. Ain't life a bitch?


To create its own beautiful box instead of a rubber stamp makes me wonder how many blems are they producing. 
Could it be , because of the shortage , it's not cost affective to clean up the blemishes. 
Maybe that's why we never heard about them before.
The shortage has created a market for them


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> To create its own beautiful box instead of a rubber stamp makes me wonder how many blems are they producing.
> *Could it be , because of the shortage , it's not cost affective to clean up the blemishes.*
> Maybe that's why we never heard about them before.
> The shortage has created a market for them


I think that you may be on to something?


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

desertman said:


> Oh yeah I remember blemished tires or "blems" as we used to call them. They were perfectly good safe tires except for cosmetic issues.
> 
> But I'll have to admit that this is the first time I've heard of blemished ammo and I've been into guns for a long time. I've never even seen the stuff for sale. I think that I could live with minor dings or scratches but as far as tarnished casings go. I'd be somewhat skeptical as to how that ammo was stored.


i never heard of blemished ammo as well, but then too, i have only been in this since mid/late january.

but still, i'd not hesitate to buy any. in fact, i saved a website that sells the stuff, and will check it out often.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes, from a reputable dealer.


----------

